# Limit of Rainbow Today



## LDUBS (Sep 17, 2020)

Managed a limit of rainbow trout. Rods out at 7:15. Five in the bag a little after 9:00. Trolling in about 110' of water with lures at 33'. As per usual for this lake during warm weather, there were some copepods, but all good when fillet (filleted?). Fun day until I went back to the ramp and discovered one of my trailer cross members had some pretty significant damage. 

The lake is about 5 deg's cooler than it was last week. I always look forward to winter fishing on this lake.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 31, 2020)

Nice job - I have been trolling for trout as well, so far cannot get dialed in 

In the spring it was constant fish on the troll, no monsters but a good way to find them then stop and cast


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 3, 2020)

This is a tough time of the year for me. As the water cools the fishing moves much shallower to another part of the lake. Right now I am kind of in limbo where to try. But, I'm going to give it the ol college try tomorrow! haha.


----------



## Kismet (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice.

I hate you both. 


_(edit: I have fantasy dreams of having caught enough Rainbow Trout to eat for more than one meal. My crik is parsimonious when it comes to trout, and even when it does provide they are 9-12 inches. There is nothing more tasty for me.)_


----------

